# A Cinderella Story: Chapter 7 Part II



## Huilunsoittaja (Apr 6, 2010)

Nicholas was entranced by this girl. She acted like none of the other girls at school. Rather than proud, she seemed depressed. But why would she be that way? Because she was alone? And she was so genuine. He had to ask her this question.
"Worthless... don't believe it. But, I have this question for you: are you... a Christian?"
The girl looked taken back, and said nothing.
"Christian... Why do you ask?"
"Because you're different than all the other girls I've ever known."
"Huh. Only because I am not like other girls. They have everything. I have nothing ... God... do you believe in God?"
"Yes, I'm a Christian."
"Well, I..." she hesitated. "I believe in God too. But he's not for me."
"Why not?"
"Because he hates me! And even more... I don't deserve anything better!"
Nicholas could see the tears come in her eyes. This was something the girl really dwelt a lot in her mind, he could tell.
"Well, that's not quite true," he replied.
The girl looked at her in shock. "What do you mean?"
"You don't deserve anything. You're right. But no one deserves anything. Not me, not those people downstairs. But that's not the end of it. God... Jesus... he wants to love you."
Here, Nicholas was compelled to share the gospel with her, and she absorbed every word.
"Grace! I... I never knew that's what it really was... but it's sounds too good to be true!"
"That's the point. And that's what Jesus loves to do: to surprise sinners with his love and atone them and make them his."
The girl had tears in her eyes again, but she wasn't sad now. She was amazed.
"Is it all true? Are you sure?"
"Positive."
"Then... I want to believe. If Jesus can take away all the shame I feel... that would be everything to me."
Right there in that lounge, Nicholas helped this girl to pray to God for the first time perhaps in her life, and accept Him as her Savior. She looked up, her eyes beaming.
Something struck Nicholas this time that he hadn't felt before. He wasn't just fascinated with her anymore, or even just mildly attracted to her looks. No, it was a whole lot more.
"Angel... you are now what I've named you... I'll always be with you now, to help you."
"That's... kind of you."
"Believe me... I," he was suddenly getting nervous himself. He didn't know what words to say.
"What?"
"Angel... no matter what, God will love you. Even if others fail..." He gently lifted his hand to her chin.
She closed her eyes, but she was tense. Nicholas wondered if what was coming over him was coming over her too. A bond had formed, something very powerful.
He kissed her lightly on the cheek. She immediately opened her eyes and gasped.


"Was that unexpected?" the man looked down, trying to look penitent.
"No! I mean... no. It's just..." Ella was very flustered, more than she ever was in her life.
"I'm sorry."
"No! It's not that. It's just... I can't remember the last time I was kissed by anyone."
"Really?" he was amazed.
"Yes... at least 6 years ago, when my father was alive. No one ever kissed me since, not even my stepmother."
The man stared at her speechless.
All of Ella's old memories came back to her, her shame and despair. But the man wouldn't let her dwell on it.
"So many have failed you!" he said angrily. "That's going to end. And it will end tonight. Angel, please tell me who you are!"
"No! Not yet!"
"But you must! There is no other way I will pledge my love to you!"
Ella stared in awe.
"You... you like me?"
"More than that! I love you! Please tell me your name, or take off your mask!"
"Then... I say it too! I love you! You're one of the only souls who ever showed kindness to me! You've done me more good than anyone! You've told me an invaluable truth! Take my mask off."
The man slowly removed Ella's mask. He almost gasped in surprise.
"You're so beautiful! And how foolish of me! I still don't recognize you!"
"Wait! It was a deal! I'd find out who you are too!" Ella had never been so happy as she was in that moment.
Upon taking off his mask, she recognized him instantly.


"Nicholas!" she cried out, almost in horror, so Nicholas thought.
"What? You know me?"
"Of course I do! Everyone knows you! I've always seen you in the halls, I never could talk with you but I always wanted to I thought you--" she was talking so fast and her thoughts were so rapid, it almost made him laugh.
The girl looked so confounded she was holding her head down in shock. But Nicholas lifted it up.
"The past doesn't matter anymore. So you have spoken with me. You know me for who I truly am. Do you love me?"
"Yes, Nicholas! I do so much! Oh God, thank you!" she was so overjoyed. Nicholas embraced her.
"Please, call me Nick," he said, and they kissed. Time seemed to stand still.
But it hadn't.
A moment later, bell tolled outside.
The girl suddenly gasped and pushed herself away.
"What time is it!?"
"Oh! Wouldn't you know? It's midnight on the dot," Nicholas looked at his watch.
"No!" she got up and looked around, terrified.
"What? What's going on? The Prom's not over!"
The girl swung around and looked at him.
"It is for me! I'm so sorry! I have to go, go right now! I'm so sorry!" she fled down the steps.
"Wait! Why are you leaving? Wait!" he stood up and went after her.
She was faster than Nicholas thought. She was immediately down the hall to the main entrance when he had got down the staircase.
"Wait! You didn't tell me your name!" he cried out.
She suddenly stopped in her tracks, she was by the last stairs toward the entrance.
"It's too late! Forgive me!" she cried, and fled down the stairs, but too quickly, and she tripped down. She picked herself up, and ran out the door to her limousine in the courtyard.
Nicholas ran to the entrance. She was gone.
But something was left.
A silvery high-heeled shoe, almost as if made of glass. He picked it up.
It was everything.


----------

